# K2 binding sizing



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

You'll definitely need the Large. The Medium would fit up to about 10 max if it's a shrinkage fit type.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Large would do it. so would Xl. they have a good size overlap.


----------



## Alex B (Nov 12, 2012)

I wasn't sure between the large and Xlarge? Large apparently does upto 10, XL is 10.5+ but I don't want the straps to be too small or the baseplate to be so tight its a squeeze when on the mountain.

Are all K2 bindings gonna be the same sizing? I'm going to a snowboard shop Thursday which should have some, but not the right model.

Alex B


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

yeah all the same size. K2 test fits with their own boots. so your right to try some with your boots. trying any k2 binding will give a good idea


----------



## Peyto (Mar 21, 2012)

Have the 2012 Company in large and it's a pretty perfect fit with a 9.5 boot. Should work with a 10 but it'll be close in my opinion. Best bet is to go try it out yourself to see what you're comfortable with.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I'll say it again, you def want a Large. My buddy and I fit 9.0 & 9.5 boots in a Medium Formula.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

here is k2's binding sizing chart. 9.5 is pushing a medium but like a said theres some overlap


----------



## Alex B (Nov 12, 2012)

If I need a large that'll be great cos I can get them a lot cheaper than xlarge.

Thats the chart I've seen, which is why I asked as US11 is the crossover size.

I'm going to a board shop tomorrow night to watch a servicing demo so I'll have a play with the bindings, also gonna be trying out a load of goggles 

Alex B


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

Not sure if it is too late but I just got last year's K2 Company bindings for a size 11.5 Salomon F22 boots. Bought L and XL to test both. Went with the XL since it gave me more flexibility with the adjustments. I was maxing out the settings on the L. You should probably be fine with L since you have a 10.5 boot, but might want to check XL just in case.


----------



## Alex B (Nov 12, 2012)

Just so this threads finished and anyone searching finds the answer, large do not fit, the heel of my boot gets well and truely jammed.

So for '10-'11 ThirtyTwo lashed fasttrack you need XL K2 bindings.

Unfortunately everywhere's now sold out of XL Formulas so it'll have to be the Companies now.

Alex B


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

Sorry the L didn't work out. At least now you know what size you need. I bought my Company bindings from an online retailer at a good price. I can pass along the link if you want or you can just search using Google Shopping. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Alex B (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for the offer, but I'm in the UK so shipping would be excessive 

Luckily the place I bought the formulas from are happy for me to return them and they have the company in xl, and as they're based in the New Forest, (a very nice area of the UK and one of my girlfriends favourite areas, about 2hrs drive away), we're gonna take a ride out Saturday and swap them over.

The problem seems to be that while the large bindings go to a UK10, UK11, they only go to a Eur 44.5. My UK10 32 lashed are a Eur45, which explains why they're tight. To be honest they may be useable, but will almost certainly damage my boots and will get frustrating having to wrench my boot out all the time.

Alex B


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

Alex B said:


> Thanks for the offer, but I'm in the UK so shipping would be excessive
> 
> Luckily the place I bought the formulas from are happy for me to return them and they have the company in xl, and as they're based in the New Forest, (a very nice area of the UK and one of my girlfriends favourite areas, about 2hrs drive away), we're gonna take a ride out Saturday and swap them over.
> 
> ...


Felt the same way with my F22s. They are 29.5cm and the L go to 29cm. Let me Índia Shaw tiú tini of ter Company. Haven't ridden them yet and prob won't until next year.


----------



## morfologus (Mar 22, 2016)

This is an old topic but now I have the same problem. 
I found an K2 IPO at really low price but those are L and my boots are 295 (Nitro Team TLS). Is it possible that my boots are smaller from outer than yours and they suprisingly fit well in the L size bindings?


----------

